# DHX 5.0 Heaviest Coil Springs



## 1911GS (Oct 19, 2006)

Need your help on where can I buy the heaviest coil spring for FOX DHX 5.0? I have a '06 Turner 6-pack. Around 800 to 850 lbs. Would Titanium spring work?  Need help on looking for an online supplier where I can order online.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

Just call FOX, 29.95.


----------



## me_versus_u (Jan 4, 2007)

I found some at adrenalinebikes.com. But they only go up to 750#s. As far as titanium I'm not sure I have nothing titanium on my bike because I weigh 220lbs and always thought that titanium was for people under 180. http://www.adrenalinebikes.com/stor...tID=2081&CategoryName=Shock Parts&StartRow=81


----------



## 1911GS (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys.I ask fox already and they only make up to 750lbs spring.I'M 6'0,300+lbs riding weight.That's why I need the heaviest coil spring.Any other option guys or the 750lbs will do?I will use it for trail and all mountain riding.Or should I try the roco tst or fox dhx air?


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

You must have talked to the wrong person. I know for a fact that FOX makes springs into upto 950lbs. Did you call 1-800-FOX-SHOX? If you did, then I suggest calling PUSH industries and seeing if they can help.


----------



## tonyl11 (Aug 31, 2005)

I own a Bullit with the 5th element spring. I'm around 300-ish also and I run the 750 spring. Now, depending on what the shock ratio is determins the spring weight. I was looking at a bullit with a fox as well and when I called FOX, for my weight tthey recomended the 950 spring. 

madsquirrel, You are/were right but when I last spoke with them, Fox was thinking of getting rid of the higher weight springs becuase most of "us" larger people don't ride bikes and they really didn't have a lot of request for them.....

Check phattire.com. that's where I got my last springs..


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

I just picked up my spring from them last month.
I called directly and gave them, my bike, my weight, rear travel, etc.

I got a 600 lb spring rate and I weigh 265+ with gear.
I would think the 750 would suit you fine, since you only weight 35 more lbs than me.

They told me they did have higher/heavier spring rated spring available and to call back.

yep, just $29.95

If I can drop some weight and get down to 245 I'll get to drop to the 550 lb spring!! 
Summer goal!

LOVE THE DHX 5.0 by the way! Heavy but solid at a tank, more control for me on the bike and inspires confidence. I know I won't bomb or bottom this thing out!

Call them, I'm sure they've got them or can point you in the right direction.:thumbsup:


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

1911GS said:


> Thanks for your help guys.I ask fox already and they only make up to 750lbs spring.I'M 6'0,300+lbs riding weight.That's why I need the heaviest coil spring.Any other option guys or the 750lbs will do?I will use it for trail and all mountain riding.Or should I try the roco tst or fox dhx air?


The 750lb coil will not be enough. The other riders with higher rated springs on other bikes probably have different sized shocks and the bike suspensions themselves probably have lower average leverage ratios. The leverage ratio on the 2006 and earlier Turner RFX is pretty high (3:1). That puts a clyde-sized rider in a tough position when trying to tweak suspension performance. I'm 270lbs and when I first got my RFX I spoke with both Turner and Push Industries about what spring to use and suspension performance on my RFX. They both said that there isn't a spring rated high enough (in the size needed) to handle my weight.

Luckily I have both 5" and 6" rockers, so I'm running the 5" rockers to lower the average leverage ratio to 2.5:1. Even so, I still have to run the 750lb spring so achieve proper sag. I also sent my shock to Push to get custom-tuned and valved for my weight. Thus far it's performed excellent.

I know of one clyde on these forums (he goes by Bikezilla) that is running a 800lb titanium spring on a Avalanche Chubie. That's the highest-rated spring that I've seen available for a 7.5" by 2" shock. I believe he weighs around 230 - 240lbs.

You will not have any better luck with the ROCO or DHX air, the shock size and leverage ratio will remain the same. The DHX air is inadequate for a heavy clyde on a high leverage ratio bike. I demoed a Giant Reigh XO (which had the DHX Air) and the shop filled the shock to capacity (300psi) and I still was getting way too much sag. They just kept pumping, we probably ended up with 315+psi in that shock. Needless to say, the suspension did not perform well at all.

You may want to try to find some 5" rockers, that'll probably go a long way to getting you better suspension performance. It's likely that Turner could even sell you a set, I'd contact them to get their input. Good luck.

My steed with 5" rockers:


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

Im 330lbs and was considering getting a Heckler with the DHX 5, i take it im in the same position?


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

RobHoss said:


> Im 330lbs and was considering getting a Heckler with the DHX 5, i take it im in the same position?


I _think_ the Heckler has different shock specs. According to the SC website the Heckler has 150mm rear travel and has a longer stroke shock than the RFX (2.5" vs. 2.0") so that'll result in a lower leverage ratio. Plus, it's likely that coils with a higher weight rating are available in the longer length. So you may be able to find something that works. Maybe post over on the Santa Cruz forum to see if anyone can confirm the specifics.


----------



## MaddSquirrel (Aug 5, 2005)

RobHoss said:


> Im 330lbs and was considering getting a Heckler with the DHX 5, i take it im in the same position?


You should be fine. I would recommend getting the new one, since the stroke on it is longer resulting in a lower leverage ratio, and then you wouldnt need one over 750.


----------



## 1911GS (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks PC.I will send my shox to push and try the 5" rocker.Can I ask what is the geometry of the said upgrade?And did you retain the 6pack rear triangle and shox?Or can I put the 5.1 or 5.3 rocker from 5spot?


----------



## Trajan (Feb 9, 2004)

MaddSquirrel said:


> You must have talked to the wrong person. I know for a fact that FOX makes springs into upto 950lbs. Did you call 1-800-FOX-SHOX? If you did, then I suggest calling PUSH industries and seeing if they can help.


I was in a similar situation. Those 950lbs springs are for a 6.5 X 1.5 shock.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

1911GS said:


> Thanks PC.I will send my shox to push and try the 5" rocker.Can I ask what is the geometry of the said upgrade?And did you retain the 6pack rear triangle and shox?Or can I put the 5.1 or 5.3 rocker from 5spot?


I have a 2002 model RFX. So the geometry is a bit different than the current models. You may want to poke around on the Turner forum and look for posts talking about the 5 Pack. Turner themselves are usually very helpful in answering questions like this if you contact them directly.

I think putting 5" Spot rockers on a Pack results in a slightly steep head angle (~69*) and a slightly taller BB height (~14.5"). I think if you want to retain slacker geometry you need to swap out the rear swingarm, or at least the seatstay, with the parts from a Spot. The shock size in the same, althought it's changed for the 2007 model year.

IIRC people are running standard 5" rockers all the way up to the Push Industries Spot rockers (which are 5.75") and they all seem to work well to vaying degress. Sometimes rear tire size is limited to 2.3" to avoid tire/frame contact.

Some Turner forum links to get you started:

Pack/RFX set-up database - has some 5 Pack set-ups

FrankenTurner thread - has some more measurements

One more - a RFX with 5" rockers for a Clyde


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Nice steed!



PCinSC said:


> The 750lb coil will not be enough. The other riders with higher rated springs on other bikes probably have different sized shocks and the bike suspensions themselves probably have lower average leverage ratios. The leverage ratio on the 2006 and earlier Turner RFX is pretty high (3:1). That puts a clyde-sized rider in a tough position when trying to tweak suspension performance. I'm 270lbs and when I first got my RFX I spoke with both Turner and Push Industries about what spring to use and suspension performance on my RFX. They both said that there isn't a spring rated high enough (in the size needed) to handle my weight.
> 
> Luckily I have both 5" and 6" rockers, so I'm running the 5" rockers to lower the average leverage ratio to 2.5:1. Even so, I still have to run the 750lb spring so achieve proper sag. I also sent my shock to Push to get custom-tuned and valved for my weight. Thus far it's performed excellent.
> 
> ...


My shock is the 8.75 x 2.75, so is that why it's only 600 lb spring for me at 260?

You don't weigh much more than me..
I would think you guys would be on the 650 or 700.

I did have to purchase new rockers for the titus supermoto from what was originaly on the bike.

I now have 7" of travel on the back, kinda mismatch with the 5" on my front shock, but I'm not ready to pony up the $600-800 for a new front shock and a new thru axel front wheel on top of that.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

eokerholm said:


> Nice steed!


Thanks.



eokerholm said:


> My shock is the 8.75 x 2.75, so is that why it's only 600 lb spring for me at 260?


Yup. 7" divided by 2.75" equals 2.55:1 leverage ratio. Check out this spring calculator that estimates what coil you need based on bodyweight, travel, shock stroke, suspension type and riding style.



eokerholm said:


> I now have 7" of travel on the back, kinda mismatch with the 5" on my front shock, but I'm not ready to pony up the $600-800 for a new front shock and a new thru axel front wheel on top of that.


I'm kind of the opposite, 5" of rear travel and from 5.5" to 7" travel up front. The stiffness of a thru-axle fork (with 35mm stanchions) is worth the money. I couldn't go back to riding a QR up front now.

I really like the Supermoto, in fact I'm still thinking about getting one. I'll see how well my 5" travel RFX handles the rough stuff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

I run a 800# spring at 250#, they are not uncommon. I beleive he heaviest spring you can get through Fox is 1050#. Also check Romic, I know they made springs for their shocks that were either 1000 or 1100.


----------



## RobHoss (Oct 11, 2006)

Using that spring calculator, it states that at 24 stones, with a 2.75 stroke, a 5.9 inch travel (07 Heckler) and the freeride setting, im good for a 572lb spring - can this be correct?

i was anticipating requiring a 800+ lb spring?

Am i mental here? Or does this mean i can order a heckler?!


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

PCinSC said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I really like the Supermoto, in fact I'm still thinking about getting one. I'll see how well my 5" travel RFX handles the rough stuff.


FYI, shorter top tube than some.
More than an inch shorter than my buddy's Yeti 575.
For tall riders it can feel "crampy"

I had to get a Thomson set back to move back a bit. 5/8" has helped.
Didn't want to extend my stem if I didn't have to. Already at 110mm.

Great, solid bike! I really like it.
Heavy at about 35 lbs with my DHX 5.0 and 600 lb springrated spring.
Pedals lighter.


----------



## watermoccasin (Jan 28, 2004)

1911GS said:


> Need your help on where can I buy the heaviest coil spring for FOX DHX 5.0? I have a '06 Turner 6-pack. Around 800 to 850 lbs. Would Titanium spring work?  Need help on looking for an online supplier where I can order online.


If you're still looking, I have a Fox 800x2.3 spring that I got for my old bike, used for 2-3 rides, and went to a lighter spring.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

RobHoss said:


> Using that spring calculator, it states that at 24 stones, with a 2.75 stroke, a 5.9 inch travel (07 Heckler) and the freeride setting, im good for a 572lb spring - can this be correct?
> 
> i was anticipating requiring a 800+ lb spring?
> 
> Am i mental here? Or does this mean i can order a heckler?!


That calculator should be close, but not necessarily exact. I'd talk with your local dealer and/or Santa Cruz directly to confirm.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

sixsixtysix said:


> I run a 800# spring at 250#, they are not uncommon. I beleive he heaviest spring you can get through Fox is 1050#. Also check Romic, I know they made springs for their shocks that were either 1000 or 1100.


What bike do you have? The shock length and stroke length make a difference. There are several manufacturers that make coils rated pretty high, but they are not necessarily available in every stroke length. When I searched I could only find up to 800lbs for a 7.5" by 2.0" shock.


----------



## 1911GS (Oct 19, 2006)

Good day PC.I would like to know what's your spring rate?My turner stock spring is 400X2.45.If I order from FOX,it should be 750X2.45?My buddy lend me his spare spring but its 700X2.55.I think its too long.how did you put your 750 spring?


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

1911GS said:


> Good day PC.I would like to know what's your spring rate?My turner stock spring is 400X2.45.If I order from FOX,it should be 750X2.45?My buddy lend me his spare spring but its 700X2.55.I think its too long.how did you put your 750 spring?


My spring is a 750 x 2.35. Mine is a Fox spring, I purchased it through Mountain High Cyclery. I didn't install it, the guys a Push Industries installed it when they rebuilt and tuned the shock. Have you spoken with Turner directly? They can probably give you some advice on what size/length you need.


----------



## lifeis11 (Sep 28, 2009)

bumping an old thread here. . .

i too need the largest dhx coil i can find for a 2.5" stroke.

looks like im seeing i can maybe get a manitou in 750? but i called fox and theirs tops out at 700. they do offer an 800, but only in a 2.25" anyone know of anything larger? (or if anything has changed in the last two years?)

edit: cant seem to find that manitou anywhere, but found this cane creek that says "works with fox," im guessing they mean the dhx?

http://www.harborcountrybike.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=SHOK6174&click=2


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

I weigh 300lbs, I once had a SC Heckler w/a 700lb spring on a DHX. The suspension worked pretty well, but the bike was super-flexy.... not a good thing on those steep, long, rutted-out NorCal descents.


----------



## TNT-Spot (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi! I tried the MOJO Calculator & the TF Tuned Calculator and got a different result on the same value inputed. Which is more likely the correct Calculator?

Thanks!


----------

